# للبيع يخوت ايطاليه Queens yachts



## q8marine (8 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



نقدم لسيادتكم عروض وكالة كوينز يخت الايطاليه لبيع اليخوت الفخمه 

الوكيل في دول الخليج 

مؤسسة كيوإيت مارين للوازم البحرية والبرية


اسعار منافسة - كفالة عاليه - مواصفات اعلى - صناعة 100%

يتوفر لدينا احجام من 50 قدم لغاية 86 قدم 


للمزيد من الاستفسار 

يرجى التواصل عبر الايميل : [email protected]

او على الرقم الخاص للمؤسسة 

0096555776672


----------

